# Army Captain Humayun S. M. Khan who fought for his country



## WebMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## litman

why he joined US army in the first place and then fought for it ? i am no one to judge his actions but are they in accordance with the teachings of Quran? join the army which has killed millions of muslims all over the world. i don't buy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WebMaster

litman said:


> why he joined US army in the first place and then fought for it ? i am no one to judge his actions but are they in accordance with the teachings of Quran? join the army which has killed millions of muslims all over the world. i don't buy it.



U.S. is not a yahoodi country. It is a country of all immigrants.

I wonder what is your country because your proxy says you are all over. Too ashamed to show your real identity?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

litman said:


> why he joined US army in the first place and then fought for it ? i am no one to judge his actions but are they in accordance with the teachings of Quran? join the army which has killed millions of muslims all over the world. i don't buy it.


Well actually you are right on this. But now he is with ALLAH so ALLAH will decide now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tameem

litman said:


> why he joined US army in the first place and then fought for it ? i am no one to judge his actions but are they in accordance with the teachings of Quran? join the army which has killed millions of muslims all over the world. i don't buy it.



He dies for money, fame and for an establishment who's hands filled with Muslim Blood, He may be an American hero but surely nothing to do with Islamic believes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

WebMaster said:


> U.S. is not a yahoodi country. It is a country of all immigrants.
> 
> I wonder what is your country because your proxy says you are all over. Too ashamed to show your real identity?


jumping to personal cheap shots. it is old tradition of many people on this site when they don't have any logical argument. can you prove his actions as completely in accordance with the teachings of islam ? i am sure you cant. better stick to the discussion rather then jumping to cheap tactics.



Zarvan said:


> Well actually you are right on this. But now he is with ALLAH so ALLAH will decide now.


definitely Allah is the judge .


----------



## WebMaster

litman said:


> jumping to personal cheap shots. it is old tradition of many people on this site when they don't have any logical argument. can you prove his actions as completely in accordance with the teachings of islam ? i am sure you cant. better stick to the discussion rather then jumping to cheap tactics.



Why does everything have to do with Islam? He is a soldier who obeyed and fought for his country. Keep religion personal. Don't impose your belief on others.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

litman said:


> jumping to personal cheap shots. it is old tradition of many people on this site when they don't have any logical argument. can you prove his actions as completely in accordance with the teachings of islam ? i am sure you cant. better stick to the discussion rather then jumping to cheap tactics.
> 
> 
> definitely Allah is the judge .


Mr @WebMaster is founder and owner of this great website. He hardly participates in threads and just sit back and keep website operational


----------



## litman

WebMaster said:


> Why does everything have to do with Islam? He is a soldier who obeyed and fought for his country. Keep religion personal. Don't impose your belief on others.


that's where you are wrong. you can't be a muslim if you restrict islam to mosque. most of the liberal muslims can t understand this. reciting a kalma is the most difficult pledge. it means your every action should be for Allah alone. i have not given any judgment for that man. i said before that i am no one to give any judgement. but i am sure that fighting for bush and blair in against muslims can't be explained by any verse of Quran and Hadith. in the same way i think muslims of subcontinent made blunders by fighting in europe and africa on behalf of british empire. waste of life



Zarvan said:


> Mr @WebMaster is founder and owner of this great website. He hardly participates in threads and just sit back and keep website operational


whoever he is he has no rights for personal comments. he can disagree with anyone's comments and he should counter argue with logic.


----------



## Neutron

Best of luck hillary Clinton nice political move

@WebMaster where are your positive ratings...... something wrong with website?


----------



## litman

WebMaster said:


> U.S. is not a yahoodi country. It is a country of all immigrants.
> ?


where is it written in islam that you should fight only against the "yahoodis". if a jewsih country wants to live in peace then there is no need for any sort of hatred for her or aggression. islam only teaches to rise against the aggressor even if the aggressor is a group of muslims and support the weak till the time aggressor stops his acts of violence. clearly USA is the aggressor in afghanistan, iraq, libya, syria and is responsible for killing millions of innocent people world wide.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

Thats a great speech and video thanks for the share

Yes i dnt like any of the candidate 

I was like sanders more


----------



## CBU-105

https://defence.pk/threads/the-fath...-a-brutal-repudiation-of-donald-trump.441703/
https://defence.pk/threads/khizr-kh...en-soldier-blasts-trump-at-convention.441740/
https://defence.pk/threads/brutal-t...lim-in-democratic-national-convention.441707/

already a few threads running


----------



## somebozo

As much as I have sympathies for Khizer Khan and his son there is one this proved by Trump attitude..When you migrate to foreign country you will always remain a foreigner..even if you fight and die for them...The attitude of Trump is shared by millions of Americans...And as far as Khizer Khan is concerned..his show of glory is a great staged act...eventually..he migrated for Dollars..and dollars he got..


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

somebozo said:


> As much as I have sympathies for Khizer Khan and his son there is one this proved by Trump attitude..When you migrate to foreign country you will always remain a foreigner..even if you fight and die for them...The attitude of Trump is shared by millions of Americans...And as far as Khizer Khan is concerned..his show of glory is a great staged act...eventually..he migrated for Dollars..and dollars he got..



But we are a nation of foreigners. In fact 13% of citizens here were born overseas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

Hamartia Antidote said:


> But we are a nation of foreigners. In fact 13% of citizens here were born overseas.



These are only perceptions..according to Red Indian for example..99% Americans would be foreigners...


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

somebozo said:


> These are only perceptions..according to Red Indian for example..99% Americans would be foreigners...



Yes, so your statement of foreigners not being treated as Americans goes right out the window. Since it applies to almost everybody.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Erroroverload

litman said:


> why he joined US army in the first place and then fought for it ? i am no one to judge his actions but are they in accordance with the teachings of Quran? join the army which has killed millions of muslims all over the world. i don't buy it.


According to your logic @litman every muslim who is living or working in USA or any non muslim country is doing something haram, or because he is in a non muslim country his earnings are also Haram.

Pathetic, isn't it.


----------



## boomslang

If Trump were president back then, Capitan Khan would still be alive. Trump, like myself, was against the second Iraq war. Killary voted FOR the war. SHE had a hand in killing Capt. Khan. She is the REAL scumbag for trotting those poor people out there for blatant political gain.


----------



## litman

Z4ZOHAIB said:


> According to your logic @litman every muslim who is living or working in USA or any non muslim country is doing something haram, or because he is in a non muslim country his earnings are also Haram.
> 
> Pathetic, isn't it.


you are pathetic who cant understand the difference between living in a country and fighting for it. according to some great scholars who have millions of followers all over the world even living in those countries for worldly benefits where law is completely against the teachings of islam is haram. accrding to Quran people will be asked by angels at the time of entry of hell why you didnt make "hijrat". the name if shiekh imran is at the top of the list of such scholars. the companion of the Prophet SAW hazrat abu jandal( somebody correct me if i am wrong) was returned to makkah after the treaty of hudaibia. he lived in makkah but he never took part in any offensive of Quraish of makkah against any muslims.

@Z4ZOHAIB . let me tell you one more thing what shiekh imran says. the moment a muslim country becomes the member of UN (which is definitely for worldly benefits) the govt of that country commits shirk. how? in islam the sovereignty belongs to Allah that means in every matter the muslim govt will follow the orders of Quran and hadith. now the articles 24 and 25 of the UN charter give the sovereignty to the permanent members of the security council. by obeying to such a law the muslims commit shirk. he is 100% right in this case. and you know what is shirk? something that will never be forgiven. now if you want to know what shirk is ? listen to a lecture of dr israr ahmed on the types of shirk and your eyes will open.
i am sorry for going off topic.


----------



## Erroroverload

litman said:


> you are pathetic who cant understand the difference between living in a country and fighting for it. according to some great scholars who have millions of followers all over the world even living in those countries for worldly benefits where law is completely against the teachings of islam is haram. accrding to Quran people will be asked by angels at the time of entry of hell why you didnt make "hijrat". the name if shiekh imran is at the top of the list of such scholars. the companion of the Prophet SAW hazrat abu jandal( somebody correct me if i am wrong) was returned to makkah after the treaty of hudaibia. he lived in makkah but he never took part in any offensive of Quraish of makkah against any muslims.
> 
> @Z4ZOHAIB . let me tell you one more thing what shiekh imran says. the moment a muslim country becomes the member of UN (which is definitely for worldly benefits) the govt of that country commits shirk. how? in islam the sovereignty belongs to Allah that means in every matter the muslim govt will follow the orders of Quran and hadith. now the articles 24 and 25 of the UN charter give the sovereignty to the permanent members of the security council. by obeying to such a law the muslims commit shirk. he is 100% right in this case. and you know what is shirk? something that will never be forgiven. now if you want to know what shirk is ? listen to a lecture of dr israr ahmed on the types of shirk and your eyes will open.
> i am sorry for going off topic.


Your entire post is off topic.
He was an american citizen and he fought for for his country and died in a conflict. Nobody knows what is happening to him right know except Allah. 
and you better clear yourself about what shirk is, rather teaching me.


----------



## litman

Z4ZOHAIB said:


> Your entire post is off topic.
> He was an american citizen and he fought for for his country and died in a conflict. Nobody knows what is happening to him right know except Allah.
> and you better clear yourself about what shirk is, rather teaching me.


dont be angry. most of the people behave like you did when they run short of logic. "i know everything....., dont teach me,...... etc" 
and BTW my apology for going off topic was not for you


----------



## Erroroverload

litman said:


> dont be angry. most of the people behave like you did when they run short of logic. "i know everything....., dont teach me,...... etc"
> and BTW my apology for going off topic was not for you


And most of the people like you consider themselves the accurate truth of mankind.

you know everything, this concludes everything about you.


----------

